# netzwerke verbinden unter linux



## McFrag (27. Juni 2003)

hallo,

also  mein problem wir sind hier bei mir machen lan und so

das stationaere netzwerk ist ein bnc netz  da is mein pc drinn (ueber eth0) unhd der router fuers internet

das netz der anderen ist ein 100er da bin ich auch drinn (ueber eth1)

wie schaff ich es jetzt das die leute aufs bnc netz zugreifen koennen, weil die leude unbeding internet haben wollen??

habs schon mit ner bridge versucht wenn sie an ist kann ich aufs internet zugreiffen aber der rest nicht

sh script dafuer ist:

#!/bin/sh

#my custom bridge sh script

if [ "$1" = "on" ]; then
  echo "Setting up bridge "
  brctl addbr mybridge
  echo "."                              
  brctl addif mybridge eth0                         
  echo "."
  brctl addif mybridge eth1                         
  echo "."
  ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0                             
  echo "."
  ifconfig eth1 0.0.0.0                             
  echo "."                                                                     
  ifconfig mybridge up
  echo "."
  ifconfig mybridge 192.168.1.3 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
  echo "."
  /sbin/route add default gw 192.168.1.99 metric 1      
  echo ". Done"
elif [ "$1" = "off" ]; then
  echo "Deactivating the bridge "
  ifconfig mybridge 0.0.0.0
  echo "."
  ifconfig mybridge down                              
  echo "."
  ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.3 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0
  echo "."
  ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.1 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0
  echo "."
  brctl delif mybridge eth0
  echo "."                                                                     
  brctl delif mybridge eth1
  echo "."
  brctl delbr mybridge
  echo "."
  /sbin/route add default gw 192.168.1.99 metric 1
  echo ". Done"
else
  echo "bridge.sh | Usage: bridge.sh on|off"
fi

oder gibt es ne bessere moeglichkeit?

mit iptables ham wirs auch schon versucht  auch mit so'nem gui programm (kmyfirewall)

seh bei iptables irgendwie eh nich ganz durch


----------



## McFrag (27. Juni 2003)

ok hat sich erledigt

bridge funktioniert doch so


----------



## Christian Fein (27. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von McFrag _
> *ok hat sich erledigt
> 
> bridge funktioniert doch so *



Gut weil ich habe jetzt 3 Minunten versucht deinen Beitrag zu lesen und zu entziffern, ist mir irgendwie nicht gelungen.
Bitte les dir mal die Nettiquette  http://www.tutorials.de/home.php?link=netiquette
durch. Insbesondere den Punkt Rechtschreibung, Gross und Kleinschreibung. 
Du tust uns, den lesern deiner Beiträge, einen Gefallen damit.


----------



## McFrag (27. Juni 2003)

was ist an dem beitrag nicht zu verstehen??


----------



## Christian Fein (27. Juni 2003)

Alles ich weiss zwar nicht wo du Deutsch gelernt hast aber:

"also mein problem wir sind hier bei mir machen lan und so"

oder

"habs schon mit ner bridge versucht wenn sie an ist kann ich aufs internet zugreiffen aber der rest nich"

les das mal in ruhe durch. Ohne irgendwelche Satzzeichen brauch mann als Leser ewig um diesen Satz wirklich verstehen zu können.
Schreib einfach:

"Ich habe es schon mit einer Bridge versucht. Wenn diese an ist kann ich auf das Internet zugreifen, die anderen aber nicht"

lässt sich wohl einiges besser lesen. Bedenke einfach das viele Leute deinen Beitrag nicht lesen, wenn Sie schon beim 1. Satz merken das du dir keine Mühe gibst ordentlich dein Problem vorzutragen.


----------



## JohannesR (27. Juni 2003)

Nicht dass ich jetzt auch noch meckern will, aber den Code könntest du auch in CODE-Tags setzen, dann kann man ihn auch noch besser lesen.


----------

